# Any one use a HVLP?



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

I am in the middle of a kitchen remodel and am painting the cabinets. Was thinking of buying a HVLP sprayer to paint the doors and inside of the cabinets. Anyone have any experience with them and if so what advise can you offer. Any brands to stay away from, any brands you would recommend?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

go to sprayworld.com
they have all the info about spray guns since no one gun is good for everything. I bought one of the gravity feed guns from Lowe's. I will let you know how it turns out. 
On another note - talked to the sherwin williams rep and he told me that they do not recommend thining the oil based paint for spraying. There oil is the best.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

spraygunworld.com is another site.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

*hvlp*



surfgrinder said:


> go to sprayworld.com
> they have all the info about spray guns since no one gun is good for everything. I bought one of the gravity feed guns from Lowe's. I will let you know how it turns out.
> On another note - talked to the sherwin williams rep and he told me that they do not recommend thining the oil based paint for spraying. There oil is the best.


i have been painting for many years and it is very rare that you come across a paint that doesnt need to be thinned before spraying...
sherwin williams is the worst as far as viscosity..
just make sure you follow the product data sheet on thinning recomendations...
if your going to be painting your cabinets just make sure you prep the wood right..if they are old cabinets then strip them ,sand them , then clean with a good quality thinner or denatured alcohol to remove grease/oils..and wear gloves because the oils in your skin may make a difference as well
if they are new then just wipe down well with the thinner or alcohol but still wear the gloves to keep from contamination...
as far as hvlp.....
hvlp will work well for what your doing..if your running a small home type compressor then get a gravity fed cup gun...you may have to fill it regularly but the finished product will be beautiful...
if your using a larger compressor with more cfm then you could actually go to a pressure pot with a larger holding capacity...
i wouldnt go with airless in your situation unless your very skilled at spraying and the it would be alot faster and alot easier..
if your near the east side of houston i have a few different guns you could try just let me know how i can help...

brian


----------



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)

I use a old model titan HVLP works good but you do have to reduce paint a good bit.
Make sure its a non bleeder type gun.A bleeder gun will blow air through the gun at all time kicking up dust all the time.A non bleeder will stop blowing air when you let off the trigger.I hope that helps some.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

texasarrowhead said:


> I use a old model titan HVLP works good but you do have to reduce paint a good bit.
> Make sure its a non bleeder type gun.A bleeder gun will blow air through the gun at all time kicking up dust all the time.A non bleeder will stop blowing air when you let off the trigger.I hope that helps some.


its also called a dual action spray gun..


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i have to agree with rebel angler about the thinning. Tried a few projects and even though i got good results i think that it would be far easier to thin. I am not sure why the reps are so against it. 
Sherwin williams oil is not too bad but the latex is like butter


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

omg. indoors spray. you will spend more money in covering everything and cleanup. good paint and roller. if you want to spray doors outside its best


----------



## chimchim (Aug 11, 2005)

i've sprayed latex unthinned using an airless sprayer. i just sprayed the door and drawer fronts and i took them outside to do it. the doors and drawers look really good, but i cannot imagine the amount of taping it would take to spray them inside the house.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Job complete*

I went to Lowes and bougth a latex paint sprayer. Qt. cannister and took the doors and drawers out to the garage. I made a paint booth with plastic so I wouldn't get it all over the garage. I did spray the inside of the cabinets while everything was out of the kitchen. It was complete remodel so floors, walls, backsplash, counters were all out. It came out pretty good I added a picture for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

did you have to thin it quite a bit? I shot some primer not to long ago and turned out good but had thin it alot. What type of paint did you spray?


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

turned out very nice.....congrats on a beautiful job well done...


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*THINNED BOTH*

I used Sherwin Williams and thinned both the primer and the paint. Thanks it took three hard months and I am glad to have it done. Good luck spraying the paint. If I can help shoot me a pm and I will give you some of my hard earned tips.


----------

